
Hunter S. Thompson meets a Hell's Angel (1967) [video] - pmcpinto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccyu44rsaZo&feature=youtu.be
======
ianpenney
"...to keep a woman in line, you have to beat her on the rocks once in a
while."

"I agree."

The audience laughs it up. Disgusting.

I used to work for the CBC and I think most of my colleagues are utterly
ashamed of this outside the context of looking back on the wrong parts of our
history.

~~~
icpmacdo
It shows how different of a time it is with the whole crowd laughing along.
Are there other videos of HST this young? He seemed even sharper back then, or
not stoned.

edit: you edited in the same sentiment as my first sentence

~~~
oldmanjay
If I understand the timeline, this interview is either before his love affair
with LSD, or right around the beginning.

